# Heat Transfer Vinyl SHEETS



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

i have been searching all over.... 

*i am looking for 11" wide or smaller vinyl SHEETS. i have the craftrobo cutter and it can't take sheets wider than 11".*

i really don't want to buy rolls and deal with curling. does anyone know where i can buy heat transfer vinyl sheets this size or smaller?

i am looking for vinyl that i cut and press on t-shirts. this is NOT for signs.

coastal sells them 12" wide and i will get those if someone doesn't give me any other suggestions. also, coastal's shipping charges are HIGH - whats up with that?


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone sells sheets, my flexfoils all come in rolls, but the backing is a thin plastic material so I have no curling at all, unlike sign vinyl because of the paper backing.
I'd recommend buying rolls, but get a cutting matte, something really straigt for a guide (I use an aluminum ruler) and an exacto knife to prepare sheets the size you need for the specific job.


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

Fidel said:


> I'm not sure if anyone sells sheets, my flexfoils all come in rolls, but the backing is a thin plastic material so I have no curling at all, unlike sign vinyl because of the paper backing.
> I'd recommend buying rolls, but get a cutting matte, something really straigt for a guide (I use an aluminum ruler) and an exacto knife to prepare sheets the size you need for the specific job.


 
where did you buy yours? i'll try the flexifoils! I didn't know i could use rolls without curling, etc. thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

I could only recommend a company in Europe, so that probably wouln't be much help 
Watch this video [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsYbTV8faYQ[/media] you can see he's taking it off a roll with no curling.
The see-through backing on shirt foils (or vinyl if you prefer) is much "harder" than the paper stuff on sign vinyl so there's absolutely no curling. Only if you creased it, the crease would stay, but you probably won't be doing that


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you wanted to you could just cut the rolls into sheets and lay them flat. They will flatten out with time and presto, curls gone.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Try Specialty graphics, they sell by the foot. No need to order an entire roll even though curling is really a non issue. Although a foot may be larger than your 11", you can always cut it down to size with a pair of scissors. I use specialty graphics frequently because I only buy enough vinyl to complete the job which is not always an entire roll. But if the roll will be the better buy, I do have that option. 

Here is the site: Heat applied transfer vinyl film for t-shirt and apparel decorating


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

thanks Katrina & Paul. i will take your suggestions. i appreciate your help!!!!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would also recommend if buying rolls that you purchase the smallest width possible to limit the amount of waste.


----------



## SimpleShell (May 22, 2009)

I used the robo craft and there no issues with vinyl rolling. Specialty graphic will cut the rolls to fit the robo craft and they will give you the cut off ends. I used the cut ends with the carrier sheet. I don't use the carrier sheet if the vinyl is cut to size. I like the Sissor products. Good luck on your search


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

TargetTransfer do A4 sheets, but they are in UK.

If you get an A3 trimmer or guillotine you can split a 24" roll of vinyl in 2. Overall, still cheaper than A4 sheets.


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

i ended up buying the 1 foot sheets/rolls from specialty graphics. i have used a little of it with no curling issues! yippeeeeeeeeeeeee! THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## 2davets (Apr 7, 2008)

txteevee said:


> i ended up buying the 1 foot sheets/rolls from specialty graphics. i have used a little of it with no curling issues! yippeeeeeeeeeeeee! THANKS EVERYONE!


Hi! Sounds like you have a solution that suits you, but ....

I've just started with a Craft Robo myself. A tip I got off someone was to buy a roll of vinyl, say 24" wide, and then cut 8" strips off the length off the roll. So you get cheap sheets 8" x 24" which are fine for the Craft Robo - it works for me! 

Dave


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

update - specialty graphics cuts the rolls to fit your craft robo for free. i bought my first roll (vs. sheets) and they cut it for me.


----------

